# Anyone ever heard of Quebec Pharma?



## Franklin Yeti (Mar 10, 2016)

I had this recommended to me at my local gym.  It's UGL.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2016)

I was a huge nordiques fan..Never heard of it though


----------



## WARRIOR (Mar 10, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I was a huge nordiques fan..Never heard of it though




Lol...i forgot about the Nordiques.

never heard of that lab


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2016)

WARRIOR said:


> Lol...i forgot about the Nordiques.
> 
> never heard of that lab



a young joe sakic ,wendel clark, mats sundin, owen nolan...I loved the nordiques..Their like the whalers nobody remembers them


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2016)

I have no idea what Frank or bundy and warrior are talking about. Only one way to find out frank. Pin it.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 11, 2016)

Never heard of them. Pin it and let us know


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 12, 2016)

What about Ashop?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 12, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> What about Ashop?



What about it.


----------



## bronco (Mar 12, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> What about Ashop?



NO!!!.......


----------

